# My TX22 After 200 Rounds



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

Bought the TX22 a few days ago. My first semi.

I have always kept a small frame 38 revolver for home and even then, I would always just fire a few shots through them when I would get them just to become familiar with them.

Anyhow, I just watched a couple of videos on the TX22 and decide to grab one while the rebate was happening. I didn't do much homework on ammo and bought a 1000 round box of Winchester M 22. Out of about 120 rounds, I had 6 FTL. 5 of those fell out after I released the magazine and had to dig 1 out. The rounds were loaded in the magazine staggered, so that wasn't the issue.

Also had one that chambered after a round was fired but just as I was about to pull the trigger I felt the slide go forward a bit. I released the magazine and pulled the slide back to eject the cartridge but it stayed in the chamber. Had to lock the slide back and push the cartridge out with a cleaning rod from the muzzle end. It wasn't that tight but it was too snug to pick out with the tip of a knife blade.

I switched to a couple of versions of CCI and ran about 85 rounds of those. No issues at all. Accuracy improved as well but that's to be expected I suppose. The more a noob shoots, the better he/she gets.

That put me at ~200 rounds so I left the range and went home and cleaned the gun.

After I bought the TX22 I read the threads on forums about barrel issues. Saw the photos of the shoddy barrels. Again, I'm a noob but didn't see any chattering or imperfections before nor after I fired the gun. The Winchester M 22 caused issues but I didn't notice much leading at all when I cleaned the bore. I think my barrel is fine.

The range is only about 12 minutes from home so I ran back out there after cleaning the gun and ran 3 more mags of the CCI issue free. I'll run about 300 more rounds of CCI and see how it goes.

Been wanting to get into target shooting for a couple of years, and if the TX22 keeps running well with the CCI I think I'll have a lot of fun with it. 225 bucks after rebate is not much to get in the game.

I can always upgrade down the road if I'm still having fun after the honeymoon is over.

Shoot safe,
Charlie


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Like the FDE grip frame man! I think Taurus has done a pretty decent job on the TX22. What holster is that?

I have yet to see any of the TX pistols in the stores around me...strange.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I just bought my second TX22. That's how much I like the first one. I now have two with five magazines. I loaded up the five magazines and shot 180 rounds out of the new one more or less quickly, but rapid fire. I had one malfunction, a Mini-Mag 36 Grain HP caught the tip when feeding and wouldn't chamber. I put two click elevation and it's on target. The 180 rounds were Remington Golden Bullet's, Winchester Target, and Mini-Mags. My first TX22 now has 1800 rounds through it with zero malfunctions. TX22 # 1 is Ser. 6000. TX #2 is Ser,# 43000 so Taurus is pumping them out. I can find no "Chattering" or barrel irregularities in either barrel. Some of the barrel I've seen posted as proof of poor Taurus manufacturing are suspect. One that was posted was badly corroded and was not a .22 barrel. Anyway. enjoy your pistol and post your findings. The TX22 is being sold at big box stores for $309.00 with no rebate so you might want to shop around.


----------



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Like the FDE grip frame man! I think Taurus has done a pretty decent job on the TX22. What holster is that?
> 
> I have yet to see any of the TX pistols in the stores around me...strange.


Thanks, I like the color as well. They actually call it OD, which is olive drab I think. Taurus might phrase it differently. I can't seem to get a photo of what it really looks like.

I found the holster on Etsy. Made by Forged Tec. ~35 bucks shipped USPS Priority.


----------



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

Academy Sports has the magazines for 22 bucks and I bought one today. the spring feels a little stiffer than the ones that came with the TX. I went straight to the range and had far too many FTLs. 11 of 64 rounds.

My TX was due for a cleaning so I will clean it up tonight and go back tomorrow and check it out again. If it's still doing it I'm going to take the magazine back and wait till I can find some metal aftermarket magazines.

It was doing it on all four brands of ammo I tried, so it wasn't the ammo.

For what it's worth the most accurate ammo I have tried so far surprisingly is the Aguila high velocity. It's also the least expensive per round. Go figure....


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Charlie in Kentucky said:


> Academy Sports has the magazines for 22 bucks and I bought one today. the spring feels a little stiffer than the ones that came with the TX. I went straight to the range and had far too many FTLs. 11 of 64 rounds.
> 
> My TX was due for a cleaning so I will clean it up tonight and go back tomorrow and check it out again. If it's still doing it I'm going to take the magazine back and wait till I can find some metal aftermarket magazines.
> 
> ...


If I may, I would suggest loading the magazines the same way you would load a double stack centerfire magazine. Insert a cartridge in the magazine then insert the next cartridge using the rim to push the first round down then sliding the second round in and so on. The use of the button to push down the magazine spring will cause cartridges dropped in to misalign with bolt face then forcing the next round to nose dive into the front of the magazine. Is this what's happening when your TX misfeeds?


----------



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

Tangof said:


> If I may, I would suggest loading the magazines the same way you would load a double stack centerfire magazine. Insert a cartridge in the magazine then insert the next cartridge using the rim to push the first round down then sliding the second round in and so on. The use of the button to push down the magazine spring will cause cartridges dropped in to misalign with bolt face then forcing the next round to nose dive into the front of the magazine. Is this what's happening when your TX misfeeds?


I'm using the mag loader that came with the TX. I make sure that they are all staggered as they should be as well as making sure I push them all the way in.

Here is one of the FTLs .. I'm sure it wasn't already like that when I put it in the magazine.






































None of the other FTLs look like that one.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Is this with the factory magazines? I don't use the loader, I just load by hand. The original magazines I received with the gun had faulty springs and Taurus replaced them within ten day's, but I had to return the gun and magazines to them. They paid the freight both ways. When I got the gun and new magazines back and fired 1800 rounds with no malfunctions. I bough a second gun and have fired the new one two hundred times with one malfunction, a hollow point that must have caught the lip of the feed ramp. I fired three more magazines after that with no problems. I would look at the magazines first. It appears they are the problem.


----------



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

Tangof said:


> Is this with the factory magazines? I don't use the loader, I just load by hand. The original magazines I received with the gun had faulty springs and Taurus replaced them within ten day's, but I had to return the gun and magazines to them. They paid the freight both ways. When I got the gun and new magazines back and fired 1800 rounds with no malfunctions. I bough a second gun and have fired the new one two hundred times with one malfunction, a hollow point that must have caught the lip of the feed ramp. I fired three more magazines after that with no problems. I would look at the magazines first. It appears they are the problem.


The Taurus mag I bought from Academy Sports was binding once the spring was compressed about a quarter of the way down. I didn't notice it when I was using the mag loader but when I checked it out by pulling the tabs with my fingers to compress the spring I noticed it. I just returned the magazine and got a refund.

Left there and went to the range and had a few more FTL, this time with CCI. No dents on the casing though.

Got back home and tried something. Loaded the mag and chambered a few rounds... each time dropping the mag and ejecting each round. Examined each round and they all had nicks/dents on the bullet itself. So I'm going to polish the feed ramp.

I'll call them first and make sure polishing the feed ramp won't void the warranty.

If that doesn't solve the issue I'll clean it and send it back to Taurus.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would lube up the mags and give it a try,,,,, if it DOES help I would disassemble the mag and inspect if there's a burr or excess material that shouldn't be there. 
Inspect the feed ramp for defects 
Good luck.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I would just send it back to Taurus. I don't think they will be in favor about doing anything to the feed ramp. Most manufacturer's pull the warranty on any kind of tinkering with their product. I know Ruger and S&W both do.


----------



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

Shot 64 rounds of this today...









One of the two magazines that came with the pistol worked fine. No issues. I used the speedloader to fill the magazines twice and loaded them by hand twice.

I was running short on time so I took the other stock magazine and loaded 12 rounds in it and had two fail to feed. Used the speedloader. Loaded 12 more by hand and had 3 fail to feed.

I'll clean and Lube that magazine and try again tomorrow.

At this point I'm wondering if the magazines for these are hit or miss.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I suggested lubing up the mags just to see if there was a difference because of the binding issue. 

Regularly we want our magazines clean but dry of oil or lube that would collect dirt, sand , etc.


----------



## Charlie in Kentucky (Aug 12, 2019)

pic said:


> I suggested lubing up the mags just to see if there was a difference because of the binding issue.
> 
> Regularly we want our magazines clean but dry of oil or lube that would collect dirt, sand , etc.


Gotcha


----------

